

Google Helpouts Is Shutting Down April 20, 2015 - cgoodmac
https://support.google.com/helpouts/answer/6167468?authuser=0

======
ghobs91
I don't get Google sometimes. They repeatedly launch a product with a ton of
potential, don't market it whatsoever, then shut it down due to lack of growth
or inactivity. Where's the logic there?

~~~
ethanbond
I get the impression that it's a lot of smart people with nothing to do.

